# New to Remraam



## beck (Apr 16, 2009)

Im new to Remraam and im finding it a little hard meeting people with children, most at the park are nannys and not very chatty, I have 3 children and would like to make some new friends fo myself and them if anyone is living in or around Remraam and would like to help me out that would be lovely.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi beck. I live in Remraam but don't have any children. Why not join one of the facebook groups? Do a search for Residents of Remraam on facebook and get chatting to other residents.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Beck, we are viewing around Remraam to move to. As someone who is living there with children how do you find the facilities for children? We want a more open environment with play area etc.


----------



## beck (Apr 16, 2009)

The parks, swimming pool are great so is the space the kids love it so much better for them, but as for adults im finding it a little boring hopefully this will change, the longer im here, also find it a little far out especially if you need things from the shop but again once they do get around to finishing the shop things will be easier. Hope that helps a little


----------



## beck (Apr 16, 2009)

Hun I cant seem to find the fb page you mentioned nothing comming up ?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

beck said:


> The parks, swimming pool are great so is the space the kids love it so much better for them, but as for adults im finding it a little boring hopefully this will change, the longer im here, also find it a little far out especially if you need things from the shop but again once they do get around to finishing the shop things will be easier. Hope that helps a little


Thanks Beck, we would probably find the facilities for our boy useful especially with close by park, pool and tennis courts.
Are you in Al Thamman? Also, have seen Al Ramth on some adverts so thinking to look there too as they say its on the outer bypass road closer to Motor City?


----------



## beck (Apr 16, 2009)

Im in Al Thammam not too far from motor city


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's the link for you: https://www.facebook.com/groups/ResidentsofRemraam/

Both Geant and Westzone supermarkets deliver to Remraam - it's a great help when you can't be bothered to go to Motorcity.


----------

